# Introducing Casey!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to introduce you to beautiful little Casey and his soon to be momma Paula! Some New Englander's met Paula at the play date last fall. She has been lurking on the forum for some time getting all the info she needed to find her perfect pup and will be bringing Casey home on groundhogs day! (now that is one day I wouldn't mind living over and over again)

View attachment 27610


Paula, now that you will have your Casey, you are going to have to start posting! As you know "The Forum" requires lots of puppy pictures!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Missy said:


> home on groundhogs day! (now that is one day I wouldn't mind living over and over again)


amen to that! lol!

awwww! soooooo cute! congratulations and welcome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, Casey's a doll. Is he from Mary?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paula is getting him from Renaissance Havanese. I know Paula talked with Mary and some other of the N.E. Breeders too. The best thing Geri? Besides of course Paula's Joy is Paula and Casey live 10 minutes from me


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Paula and family
Missy it is so much fun having havs in the neighborhood---the next best thing to having #3


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy moly, what a cuuuuuuutie pie! Congrats to Paula 

The thread title made me think that you had caved a were getting another baby, Missy!!


----------



## zzs555 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Introducing Casey*

Casey is looking forward to sharing all of his pictures with the Forum. He is especially looking forward to having some Havanese brothers nearby (cash and Jasper). I know Missy will be looking forward to his visits soon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

For a second there I thought you got #3! Pretty tricky Missy!!!

Ryan


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooooh, I just love puppies and what a cutie pie. Congrats Paula and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, that's exciting news for you too. Maybe you can convince her to let you have Casey over sometime for a sleepover.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum Paula and Casey! Your new baby is adorable


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ When I saw the title of this thread I thought for sure you'd caved and added a little girl. I am glad to read the little one will be close enough for you to enjoy his puppy breath :biggrin1:

:welcome: to the Forum Paula and Casey (our beloved sheltie was named Casey) Can't wait for the hoto: to be posted of his homecoming on Groundhog Day (my DD's birthday!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee. for once I knew something nobody else on here knew. But you guys know if it was me getting a puppy I couldn't keep it a secret this long, I would be blabbing my head off. 

Paula, I am glad you posted...you know I can't wait to meet Casey! the boys too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww what a cutie! Welcome to the forum to Casey and his mommy Paula!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Casey and Paula!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yippeeee puppy breath at our spring playdate. Congratulation's Paula, Casey is so adorable I cant wait to meet him in person.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Paula,

You're in for the ride of your life with your adorable little boy. Just start saving up for puppy number 2. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Paula! Your puppy is adorable, and if you're close to Missy, you're close to me too. Can't wait for those play dates!!!


----------



## zzs555 (Aug 18, 2009)

krandall said:


> Congratulations, Paula! Your puppy is adorable, and if you're close to Missy, you're close to me too. Can't wait for those play dates!!!


I can't wait for the play dates!!! Thank you for your kindness. Yes, he is adorable and has the sweetest personality.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah Missy, I was all ready to be excited for you! Oh well, it's not your no. 3, but a little buddy havanese for playdates ill be a blast! Lucky you! Congratulations Paula!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little pumpkin!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Paula, your baby is beautiful


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Missy,
> 
> For a second there I thought you got #3! Pretty tricky Missy!!!
> 
> Ryan


Me too Ryan , she is a sneek. But she really does need another. one.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Be still my beating heart! Aren't all the baby Havs just precious? Welcome, Paula, I'm envious of Missy living so close to Casey.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Paula. Casey is gorgeous, I can't wait to meet her in the Spring.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Paula..So glad you finally found that perfect PUP..Hope to see you and Casey in the Spring!! Are you officially retired??? Life could not get any BETTER for the both of you!!! See you soon...Trish and the boys


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome Casey & Paula! Can't wait to see and hear of all your adventures together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paula is on her way to pick up that cutie pie Casey today. I will get to meet him tomorrow (ahhh puppy breath...) Have fun Paula and be sure to let us know just how smitten you are when you return and if you can post a picture or two.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yippeee!!! I cant wait to hear how everything goes and of course see more pictures of your little cutie.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Today is the BIG DAY!! Welcome Casey and Paula. I can't wait to watch this pup grow up on our forum!
Carole


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwwww, what a little sweetie! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Paula & Casey - can't wait to see some more pictures! :welcome:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Missy,
> 
> For a second there I thought you got #3! Pretty tricky Missy!!!
> 
> Ryan


Me too!!! :biggrin1:

Welcome, Paula and Casey!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! I forgot how tiny they were when they were 10 weeks! I was in puppy breath heaven today (boy did my boys breath stink when I got home and compared)

Paula has her hands full right now, so I thought I would share a few pictures from today.

I like to play on this blanket. It was Smoky the Cat's...but I think It will be mine now!
View attachment 27861


It is really fun playing with you, let me just look at you for a minute...
View attachment 27862


I would really like to keep playing....
View attachment 27863


...Zzzzzzzzzz
View attachment 27864


Casey is an adorable, calm, little boy who already knows "no bite" and "sit"and "go potty" and just melts in your arms. I am so happy for Paula...and of course a bit envious.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! :welcome: Paula and Casey!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations Paula and welcome to the Forum! 
Casey is as cute as they come! Can't wait for more puppy pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cute photo series, Missy! Has me smiling and wanting to squish the little sweety--after he wakes up, of course!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh how cute! Thanks for sharing the pics, Missy. Maybe this will be a temporary fix for your IWAP!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Paula. :wave:

Little man Casey is just adorable!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome Casey to your new world with mommy Paula...cannot wait to meet him in person!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paula, Casey is so cute! Missy you lucky girl, so do tell did you discuss anything with DH last night, IWAP heheheh.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Leeann...no conversations, but I did actually have a dream that you brought home two puppies, one for me, when you finally get that third.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

*sighs* too adorable....lordy IWAP....


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Paula, Casey's a doll.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

well that is a very nice dream Missy but you may have problems getting me to give up an extra puppy....


----------



## solsken (Nov 21, 2009)

Casey is precious!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats! Paula, Casey is a little cutie! Looking forward to meeting Casey at the next playday.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He is lovely!


----------



## zzs555 (Aug 18, 2009)

*update on Casey*

Thanks to all for your well wishes. Casey is truly an amazing puppy. He knows sit,runs after a ball and is able to bring it back and leave it at my feet. He knows when it is time to nap or sleep for the night when I put him in his ex-pen(for now) and say "nite-nite". He plays well with my large persian cat Smokey and loves to visit Jasper and Cash. Potty training is coming along. He is on pee pads for now until it get little warmer and we will start crate training next week.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful little boy! I love the latest pictures of Casey, Missy. So, so cute! Paula, he sounds like he's very entertaining. Happy for you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that is one cute face!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hows it going Paula? The boys were pretty tired after their visit with Casey. Come on. Share stories of cuteness.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He really is an incredibly cute little fur ball. I definitely want to hear more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paula and Casey came over the other day again. he is just the cutest little boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a cute face. Paula you found a gem in Casey. Missy, you are lucky to get to have a puppy fix every now and then!!


----------



## zzs555 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Behind the cute face is a devilish puppy!*

Update on Casey:
He weighs 4 pounds (gained 1 pound in 10 days). He certainly loves his food and treats. He is a handful when I try to clip the fur between his toes but has gotten to like the brush-all leading up to his first bath. When I think we are making headway with the potty training, he surprises me with a wet spot on the carpet. My poor cat is in my bedroom for a respite. We start puppy kindergarden in 2 weeks. I am looking forward to the added help and knowledge.


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness how darling!


----------

